
An interpretable mortality prediction model for Covid-19 patients - pvsukale3
https://www.nature.com/articles/s42256-020-0180-7
======
Wheaties466
It looks like this is their github repo. Link is broken at the end of the
article.

[https://github.com/HAIRLAB/Pre_Surv_COVID_19](https://github.com/HAIRLAB/Pre_Surv_COVID_19)

